

Interactive Robotic Painting Machine: Art for art's sake, or for its master's?  - forgetcolor
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/17/interactive-robotic-painting-machine-begs-the-question-art-for/

======
RobertHubert
Here is some more info on the project if anyone is interested

[http://bengrosser.com/projects/interactive-robotic-
painting-...](http://bengrosser.com/projects/interactive-robotic-painting-
machine/)

